# Celebrate your big and little wins, pt1



## MeditativeRider (Feb 5, 2019)

That's great!


----------



## Yellsback (Jul 22, 2021)

That is fantastic! Keep it up, and remember there’s no “race”…enjoy yourselves.😊🐎💓


----------



## Acadianartist (Apr 21, 2015)

That's truly amazing! Big kudos to you for all the work you've done! I am thinking more and more that if more people took the time to get to the bottom of health and mental health issues with horses, there would be far fewer horses with behavioral problems. 

My big achievement - after 3 years of trying everything under the sun, I finally found something that is having an impact on my horse Rusty's digestive issues. It's now been about a month of incredible rides where there is actually impulsion under me! He's a whole new horse. I cannot even tell you all the things I've tried with him, and most people would have given up a long time ago. But now, he WANTS to trot in the ring, and a couple of nights ago, even cantered unasked! Normally I would not encourage that, but I hadn't cantered him in so long, that I just decided to let him go and it was glorious.


----------



## baysfordays (Oct 14, 2021)

Acadianartist said:


> That's truly amazing! Big kudos to you for all the work you've done! I am thinking more and more that if more people took the time to get to the bottom of health and mental health issues with horses, there would be far fewer horses with behavioral problems.
> 
> My big achievement - after 3 years of trying everything under the sun, I finally found something that is having an impact on my horse Rusty's digestive issues. It's now been about a month of incredible rides where there is actually impulsion under me! He's a whole new horse. I cannot even tell you all the things I've tried with him, and most people would have given up a long time ago. But now, he WANTS to trot in the ring, and a couple of nights ago, even cantered unasked! Normally I would not encourage that, but I hadn't cantered him in so long, that I just decided to let him go and it was glorious.


Wow that’s amazing, congratulations! I’m excited for you. 3yrs is a long time!


----------

